# Greyhound comb



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Are they really good? Why are they good? Which model would be good for a poodle?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

They are a MUST for dogs with coats that do not shed, like poodles, bichons, shih tzu, etc. They are good because with a metal greyhound comb, you can get ALL the way to the skin combed out. Slicker brushes and other brushes slide over coat and small knots (which then turn into big matts) and do not get every snarl and matt out like a comb will. The brush is great for separating the coat, and getting down to the skin with line brushing, but finishing with a comb is a must if you are trying to prevent matting. There are literally hundreds of brands and styles of greyhound combs. Some are teflon coated, some are purple, pink, etc and so on. I like the good old fashioned silver colored ones, that are about 6 inches long. Medium teeth at one end, fine teeth at the other end. However, coarse and medium toothed one is fine for a small poodle. You do not need a "poodle" comb for a mini or a toy..the greyhound one is fine. They are cheap..if you are going to buy one, I would recommend getting at least 2 of them, just so you have a back up should you lose one.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Graco! I'll add that to my shopping list. I have a medium toothed-only comb but the small clumps slide through the teeth sometimes. The one with different teeth should help


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, the fine teeth will help grab those tiny matts and knots.


----------

